
How to build a startup community - ColinWright
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2013/03/how-to/how-to-build-a-startup-community
======
qqqqqq
IMO, there seems to be something missing from these points. I personally am
more pessimistic, and don't believe people will join a startup community
unless there are incentives to actually do so. Incentives like
Talent/Experience and Money are a good way to keep people interested. Lacking
in one or the other will likely result in a very lopsided community.

